
Relativistic statistical arbitrage [pdf] - Redoubts
http://www.alexwg.org/publications/PhysRevE_82-056104.pdf
======
Redoubts
Submitted because I saw that Microsoft was looking at submersible data
centers. While they claim the usecase is energy savings, this paper shows that
High Frequency Traders might have an interesting application for the
technology.

